# Remington 700 - 300 Win Mag?



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Sep 9, 2009)

This past season I had a good buck in front of me about 50 yards facing me.  I was waiting for the Buck to turn broadside.  As he started to turn I flipped my saftey off and my gun discharged.  I had never had that happen and have shot the gun many times.    I took my gun to our local gun smith and he said that the Remington 700 had a bad saftey design and that it could happen at any time.  I don't agree with that statement.    I left the gun with he and he said he found nothing wrong but replaced a spring in the saftey mechanism.  I love the gun because it was a gift.  However, I am a little hesitant.  Anyone had similar problems?  The gun was purchased in 1998 new in box.   The trigger is about 4lbs never had any trigger work done on it.  Maybe someone can give advice


----------



## Double-droptine (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been shooting 700's on and off for 30 years and never had any problems .


----------



## germag (Sep 9, 2009)

This is a very real problem with the M700 (Walker Fire Control) trigger groups. It is only a small percentage of the M700s that have the problem, but personally I've seen it on at least 2 different rifles. Here is a link that may be of interest:

http://www.drinnonlaw.com/Texas-Defective-Remington700.php


----------



## Hammack (Sep 9, 2009)

This is a VERY common problem with the 700's, and it wasn't just from bad triggers.  ANY 700 will do this if the trigger becomes dirty.  A remington trigger needs to be kept clean.  I have two older 700's that had the bad triggers and I have seen atleast a half dozen more that the triggers got dirty and would fire.  Ultimately it was a problem with the sear engagement, and when the triggers get dirty the sear sticks and if the trigger is ever touched when the safety is on it breaks loose and fire when the safety is flipped off.


----------



## Double-droptine (Sep 10, 2009)

germag said:


> This is a very real problem with the M700 (Walker Fire Control) trigger groups. It is only a small percentage of the M700s that have the problem, but personally I've seen it on at least 2 different rifles. Here is a link that may be of interest:
> 
> http://www.drinnonlaw.com/Texas-Defective-Remington700.php





Hammack said:


> This is a VERY common problem with the 700's, and it wasn't just from bad triggers.  ANY 700 will do this if the trigger becomes dirty.  A remington trigger needs to be kept clean.  I have two older 700's that had the bad triggers and I have seen atleast a half dozen more that the triggers got dirty and would fire.  Ultimately it was a problem with the sear engagement, and when the triggers get dirty the sear sticks and if the trigger is ever touched when the safety is on it breaks loose and fire when the safety is flipped off.



Thanks for the info,this is something I did not know. I bought my first 700 in 1979 and my last one last year, I always keep my guns clean so I guess thats why I've never had any problems.The one I bought last year has the x mark pro trigger and according to the info in the link they are fine, has there been any problems with these triggers?


----------



## germag (Sep 10, 2009)

I don't know. I haven't heard of any issues with the X Mark triggers. If it has the same "connector" design as the Walker style trigger group, then I would say it's possible. You could always swap it out with a Jewell trigger.

I've seen the same thing happen (but for a different reason) with certain Ruger M77 aftermarket triggers.


----------



## Hammack (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm the same as germag.  I don't have any experience with the newer trigger design myself, but as right now I am not aware of anyone who has had trouble with them.


----------



## jglenn (Sep 10, 2009)

there are a few stories floating around on other forums about "issues" with the new Mark  trigger but you just never know about these things second hand 



fournotch   ,   pull the rifle from  the stock and then clean the trigger assembly with lighter fluid.  it quite possible you could have a sticking return spring or just gunk around the sear causing it to bind and not return to full engagement.


----------



## FOURNOTCHHUNTER (Sep 10, 2009)

I appreciate all the info.  Thanks


----------

